# Deal Gone Bad?



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Ok I bought an 1/8th scale buggy on ebay, I got it pretty cheap. Seller charged me $30 shipping said he sent it priority mail with insurance over a week and a half ago. I know it doesn't take that long, if it hasn't arrived yet I doubt it will arrive. 

The post office could have lost it, I told him that I will give him one week to get things straightened out before I file a claim via paypal.

So he has till sept 20 to go to the post office find out why it hasnt arrived.

Have I done the right thing here?

I had a bad vibe from the get go cause he didn't seem to egar to sell it, took several days to get me a shipping price. I offered since it went so cheap and he didnt seem to egar to sell it to just walk away from the deal. He told me that he wouldnt rip me off. 

I have never had an internet deal that was bad in the 8+ years that I have traded over the net.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

you are deff doing the right thing!!


----------



## TiKi Ræcing (Aug 19, 2005)

yah for sure the right thing, my friend has been waiting for his 1/10 scale T4 for over a month, but because of the [email protected]$$ guy not shipping.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Pat,

I've been through deals like that before...the last one was on my end, where I sold an item and the guy said he never received it. I filed a claim through Square Trade, even though it cost me $20.00, it got the negative feedback off my account. Post office DID deliver the package, but to the wrong address...but that's wasn't my problem, I had a receipt from the PO and that's what settled the issue. The problem with USPS is just that, they have no legal responsibility to even deliver the package. Most Postal Deliveries are done through local sub-contractors, NOT the Post Office. They also won't tell you who that contractor is, as they are covered under a blanket policy for protection. Basically, you will never get location or delivery information through a USPS shipment. I told the guy I didn't want to ship it USPS in the first place, for those reasons.

My point is to ask for a scanned copy of the receipt from the seller. You can ask the PO, but they will tell you it can't be done and/or never return your call. If you can't get a copy of the receipt (it shows the zip code of the delivery destination), then file in small claims. It's fast, simple, and you will either get the buggy or at least a judgement for all your money back. The court can't MAKE him pay you, but if he has any property, like a car, you can file a lein on it.


----------



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

I thought I got ripped once, it took 2 weeks for US mail from Indiana to Minnesota. I dont think it was priority.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

Any bad Vibe, or black flag is a good sign.. Your own personal feeeling is your only true defence.. When i deal on HT, i try to call and talk to the person.. Usually you can feel on the phone how the deal is going to go.. Ive actually had a few deals i was in, and called the person.. After the phone call i thought a bit, then said nah.. emailed them back saying no.. I usually got a nasty email after that from them as well.. But then a week or two later, they ripped off someone..


Ebay sucks as far as feedback, and they can do what they want... But ebay makes you wait 30 days , i think paypal as well.. so after 30 days you can file a claim.. that part sucks, because the scammmer is usually plenty long gone..


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Seller hasn't replied to me since I told him he had a week to straighten it out, interesting.


----------



## KOZ (Mar 8, 2002)

Pat
rare but happens,priority if the package gets misplaced it may take 7-10 days? It's happened to me 3 times in three years with hundreds of shipments.
If you have the confimation # it will show if it was delivered,and if it is misplaced they will find it. if you don't have a confirmation # from the guy then worry and file a claim with paypal and e-bay.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

No confirmation but he said he got insurance. I asked for the insurance number when I told him if he didnt get it straightened out in a week I would file a claim. 

I got a packet of mail once that looked like it went through a shreader with a note saying we are sorry but assume no responsibility for the damaged mail.


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

I sent two packages once. One was headed all the way across the country, the other to PA (about 6 hours away. The one to CA got there in 3 days (priority mail), the one to PA took two weeks. I had a tracking number, and we (myself and the buyer) watched it tour through Minnesota, New Mexico, and elsewhere. I always get delivery confirmation and ship priority, not because it's faster, but so I can keep an eye on things.

If you paid through paypal, you're limited on how long you can wait to get your money back. I've seen a few deals where the seller kept promising to send, until it was too late to file a claim. If he waits too long, get your money back and leave a negative feedback. If the package shows up, you can always resend payment and retract the feedback. If the package never shows and you have't done anything, you may not get anything back.
Brian


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

if he is not responding, thats a red flag in my book.. sounds like he is trying to hide..


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

TQ cells sent me my order and some door prizes for our big race last week. Steve did a great job on his end even sent me the UPS tracking number. Come to found out a week later and no package. He called UPS, the package made it to NY and was never found again. ugh. The voltage in that box was unreal, lol that is what I most upset about. LOL

I bought something off of an ebay store once. At the time the guy had over 4000 sales with 99% positive feedback. So I felt real comfortable. It was around Christmas time so I knew it would take maybe 14 days or so. Well 30 days later, no package from the guy and I checked on ebay and he closed up shop and his positive rating went from 99% down to like 80%. I made a claim through paypal and ended up receiving like 75% back of the original price. Then come to found out another month later I get a package here at work. Here it was my order. They said the office next door dropped it off. It had been sitting there for over a month. 
So once again UPS dropped the ball.

So in my dealings 9 times out of 10 its the carrier service (UPS, USPS, Fedex, etc) that messes it up.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

This is true...UPS has always had a policy that it doesn't matter who signs for a package; it can be a neighbor, friend, or a passerby, as long as they get a signature. FedEx used to be better, as they required a residential consumer or someone physically at the delivery location, but they don't anymore. Their policy is pretty much the same as UPS now, which really bites.


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 1999)

UPS makes you sign for a delivery once you file a claim that you didn't receive your item. Happend to me over two years ago and to this day I still have to sign. Before that they would leave the package on my porch. I tell the driver everytime I am not a criminal I never received that measley $60.00 phone that had been sent back twice and replaced with a new one.
Good Luck Pat!


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Well I filed my paypal claim today just like I said I would. I am awaiting an email full of profanity from the seller. LOL


----------



## jameswatt (Sep 21, 2005)

*for what r u waiting .............*

great new for all u can get quality products from Hot Deals ... they r providing quality products with some free gifts .I visited and i had make money so go visit it


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I got an email today accusing me of ripping him off, turns out its a 14 year old kid. He had me confused with someone else earlier asked me for my address after he told me he already shipped, could it be he shipped the car to the wrong person.....I think so.


----------



## kaleidoscopem (Jun 19, 2004)

Dude....keep on with your claim with Paypal...thats all I can say. I only got ripped once on Ebay, and I will never hesitate to file a claim with paypal again. Save all your e-mails incase you need to forward copies to paypal. I had a similar incident with the Bolink Ebay store actually. I ordered nearly $100 pluss in bodies, tires, and misc. parts......never heard anything from him for almost a week and a half. I sent money as soon as I purchased the items. I told him either send the item, or I was filing claim with paypal. He assured me he had just sent the item the day prior.....I waited about another week, and still nothing, and then he told me that he sent it..leave him alone...Ill get my stuff. I filed a complaint with Paypal with just about 2 or 3 days to spare. You only have 1 month to file a claim without having to go through an act of congress to get it taken care of. Ebay is really a buyer beware situation. Hope all works out, and you get your money back, or even better yet, your merchandise you bought and paid for. Do you mind posting this guys Ebay name so we can all beware of this person and not to buy anything from them? Thanks.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I actually got my buggy today


----------

